# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #215 (09/2018)



## PCGH_Raff (27. Juli 2018)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur PCGH-Ausgabe 09/2018.  Die neue    Ausgabe liegt ab dem ersten Mittwoch des  Monats, in diesem  Fall also    dem 1. August, am Kiosk. Die Digitalversion gibt's schon ab  dem 27.  Juli um 14:00  Uhr. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC  Games    Hardware  teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag    (EVT).

Die Redaktion liest mit und ist bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen      möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst wir      nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, sehr selten auch mal Urlaub      haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darniederliegen könnten.  Auch    wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort  schreiben,  seid    versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!                            

MfG,
Raff


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Juli 2018)

Da sind schon einige (für mich) interressante Auswahlmöglichkeiten dabei.


----------



## rolli (30. Juli 2018)

Lieber Raff,
ich finde es unverantwortlich, dass bei euch Grafikkarten im Mülleimer entsorgt werden.
Auch wenn sie noch so grottig sind.
Bitte immer brav beim Wertstoffhof oder Elektronikhändler abgeben. 
(Kleiner Spaß; ich bin mir sicher, das war nur fürs Foto.)

Es ist wieder eine schöne Ausgabe geworden.
Leider wieder an manchen Stellen mit zu vielen Schreibfehlern, aber da möchte ich jetzt nicht drauf rumreiten. Bei manchen Redakteuren braucht's eben noch einen Lektor mehr.

Besonderes Lob gilt diesmal Phil mit dem sehr interessanten Soundkarten-Artikel. So sehr wurde noch selten ins Detail gegangen, was die ganzen Messwerte betrifft. Und sehr schön die Erkenntnis, dass gute Messwerte allein noch nichts aussagen wie beim ALC 892. Top!
An dieser Stelle auch mal wieder auch ein Lob an Manuel, seine Artikel sind sehr informativ und dabei nicht zu ernst. Es darf auch mal geschmunzelt werden. 
Raff ist sowieso immer über jeden Zweifel erhaben. 
Es muss jetzt nicht jeder extra erwähnt werden, ihr seid schon eine gute Truppe. 

Die Videos fand ich alle prima, gerne mehr davon.

Manche Dinge interessieren mich einfach nicht, da könnt ihr noch so schön drüber schreiben: Titanium-Netzteile, Raven-Ridge-APUs oder Micro-ATX-/ Mini-ITX-Gehäuse. Zum Glück bin ich nicht euer einziger Leser.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen! Wir haben dich auch lieb.  Wenn es Themen gibt, die du bei uns lesen willst, dann immer her damit: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe?

Übrigens keine Sorge wegen der GT 1030 DDR4. Die steht wieder ordentlich verpackt im Regal, frisch pastiert, bis zum nächsten Test.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Birdy84 (1. August 2018)

Der Artikel zu den SoKas hat mir thematisch und inhaltlich bislang (bin noch nicht durchs komplette Heft durch) am besten gefallen.

Zur Übersicht der Grafikkarten stellt sich mir ein bisschen die Frage, ob die tatsächlich nötig war. Es ist fraglich wie sinnvoll eine solche Übersicht zum Ende eines Modellzyklus ist. Besonders wenn es sich größtenteils  dabei um eine Wiederholung handelt, von der vor allem regelmäßige Leser nur einen geringen Mehrwert haben. Da wäre es meines Erachtens besser, die bisherigen Ergebnisse zu vervollständigen, z.b. indem auch mal eher günstige Varianten einer Karte getestet werden (nicht nur von MSI). Das ist übrigens ein genereller Punkt, den ich lieber etwas ausgewalzter sehen würde, anstelle beispielsweise des aktuellen low end Graka Artikels. Das ist zwar auch erwähnenswert, kann aber von mir aus auch deutlich kompakter gehalten werden.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (1. August 2018)

sollte nicht was zu den 1180 GPUs kommen? Finde irgendwie nix im Heft dazu. Die GPU & Lüfter Test finde ich sehr gut so was kann gern öffters kommen auch mal mit 140mm Lüfter.


----------



## Homerclon (1. August 2018)

Zum Audio-Test: Dort erwähnt ihr, das es zu Aufwändig ist dies bei jedem Mainboard zu machen. Das kann ich mir vorstellen.
Aber wäre ein kurzer subjektiver Eindruck vlt. doch möglich? Habt ja auch geschrieben, das es nichts bringt die (Audio)-Komponenten zu betrachten, und selbst wenn der Hersteller diese in der PR besonders hervorhebt, ist das leider noch kein Garant für einen ordentlichen Sound. Dadurch wird es zur Wundertüte, was man bei der Audio-Leistung des Mainboards erhält.

Kompromiss: bei den Modellen die eine Auszeichnung wie bspw. "Preis-Leistungs-Tipp" oder "Top-Produkt" erhalten, auch ein Ohr auf die Audio-Leistung richten. Was dann, aus Gründen der Fairness, natürlich nicht in die Endnote einfließt.


----------



## Birdy84 (2. August 2018)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Zum Audio-Test: Dort erwähnt ihr, das es zu Aufwändig ist dies bei jedem Mainboard zu machen. Das kann ich mir vorstellen.
> Aber wäre ein kurzer subjektiver Eindruck vlt. doch möglich? Habt ja auch geschrieben, das es nichts bringt die (Audio)-Komponenten zu betrachten, und selbst wenn der Hersteller diese in der PR besonders hervorhebt, ist das leider noch kein Garant für einen ordentlichen Sound. Dadurch wird es zur Wundertüte, was man bei der Audio-Leistung des Mainboards erhält.


Eigentlich dürfte man deswegen nur die reinen Spezifikationen werten, was aber auch wenig hilfreich sein kann, wenn eine Karte zwar 7.1 kann, aber schlechten Klang bietet.


----------



## Rolk (4. August 2018)

Ich wäre auch dafür bei Mainboardtests irgendeine Kompromisslösung zu finden, die Qualität des Onboardsounds kurz anzureisen. Das braucht auch gar nicht in die Wertung einfließen, Hauptsache man hat einen groben Anhaltspunkt was man da eigentlich kauft.


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2018)

RMAA ist schon nicht vollkommen Aussagelos und vielleicht etwas wo man auch eine größere Anzahl Boards durch jagen kann.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (5. August 2018)

Ich bin mit der Ausgabe schon durch (, wahrscheinlich infolge der hohen Temperaturen und die so reduzierte PC-Zeit und der abgeschlossenen Prüfungsfase) und blicke auf eine gelungene Ausgabe zurück. Zum Glück kann man die Zeit bis zur nächsten PCGH mit dem aktuellen Bookazine überbrücken


----------



## Rolk (11. August 2018)

Ich weis nicht so recht wohin damit, aber hier wird es nicht komplett falsch sein: Den Preisleistungstipp zum DDR4 Kit Patriot Viper PV416G320C6K könnt ihr raus nehmen. Das ist jetzt auch nur noch single rank, wie ich gestern feststellen durfte.


----------



## CarstenP70 (24. August 2018)

Wie in einem anderen Thread hier gewünscht, so soll es sein, Kritik an dieser Ausgabe.

Mein erster Kritikpunkt betrifft gewisse Redakteure: Von einer Person, die auszog, nicht nur einen Blog zu schreiben, sondern für ein Magazin, das im Zeitschriftenladen echtes Geld kostet, erwarte ich, dass diese Person die deutsche Sprache beherrscht und auch (das noch...) darauf schaut, dass das eigene Werk nicht von der Auto-Korrektur und der Auto-Trennung geshreddert in den Druck gelangt. Ganze Sätze wären ein famoses Plus. Die Person will, dass ich Geld für ihr Werk bezahle? Dann will ich, dass sich die Artikel nicht lesen wie "... hat sich im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten redlich bemüht..." Für redliche Mühe gibt es heutzutage nicht einmal bei der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr noch ein Fleißsternchen. In der Ausgabe 09/18 betrifft das insbesondere alles aus der Abteilung Linux.

Nota bene: Das ist in keiner Weise eine Kritik am Inhalt, sondern an der mangelnden Sorgfalt, wenn der Autor denn Geld von mir für seine *Arbeit* haben möchte.

Der zweite Kritikpunkt hat etwas mit der Werbung zu tun im Vergleich zu den eigenen Tipps und "Kaufberatung". Auf Seite 77 finden sich von PCGH vorkonfigurierte Aktions-PCs. Auf Seite 116 finden sich vorkonfigurierte Projekt-PCs. Freundlich ausgedrückt könnte man es als amüsant bezeichnen, dass die Empfehlungen da und dort... freundlich ausgedrückt: alternative Fakten darstellen. Es ist... freundlich ausgedrückt mit den Worten des allseits unbeliebten Moraloffiziers der U.S.S. Voyager "erstaunlich!", wie sehr sich diese Empfehlungen unterscheiden. Fällt das in der Redaktion unter "Pluralismus"? Natürlich gibt es auch noch das Forum hier, um letzte Fragen zu klären, aber von einem mit echtem Geld bezahlten Heft erwarte ich doch wenigstens Konsistenz.

Der dritte Kritikpunkt ist durchaus subjektiv, aber vielleicht kümmert er ja nicht nur mich. [Anm.: Ich formuliere das mal anders und einfacher als im OP]

Es gibt Themen, die sind für Spezialisten, und es gibt Themen, die sind für die Allgemeinheit interessant. Spezialisten haben das nötige Fachvokabular parat und die in ihrem Bereich geläufigen Abkürzungen, Werte, Insider-Andeutungen. Das ist gut und richtig, und es ist ebenfalls gut und richtig, wenn Artikel in der PCGH mit dieser Zielgruppe im Hinterkopf geschrieben und formuliert werden. Das machen andere Publikationen nicht anders. Wenn wer einen Artikel über Tensor Cores schreibt, darf er getrost davon ausgehen, dass die interessierte Leserschaft weiß, was Tensoren eigentlich sind... oder nicht? 

Wenn man sich aber zutraut, einen allgemeinverständlichen Artikel zu schreiben, sollte man sich bitte ans ''Oma-Prinzip'' halten, also sich ständig fragen: "Würde meine Oma das auch verstehen?" (BWGUT-Prinzip z.B. in der Software-Entwicklung bei Kommentaren, _"But would Grandma understand that?"_) Ihr habt hier so viele mit Wissen und Erfahrung vollgepumpte Leute, die zu diesem oder jenem Thema kluge *und* verständliche Beiträge verfassen können! Nutzt das doch mal! Mir fällt dazu die Diskussion über Speicherriegel ein. Dann jedoch kommt aber wieder der zweite Kritikpunkt zum Tragen, soll heißen: Wenn diese klugen Köpfe etwas aussagen, was euren Werbekunden missfallen könnte, ist es eure Entscheidung, ob ihr die Werbeeinnahmen oder den Ruf als *unabhängige Fach*zeitschrift wichtiger nehmt.

Trotz der Kritik steht eure Publikation jedenfalls für mich neben der c't und der ix stets auf der monatlichen Kaufliste. Vielleicht sind meine Anregungen insbesondere beim dritten Punkt vor allem für eure Sonderhefte aufwertend, denn wenn ihr dort unterscheidet zwischen N00bs und Experten und entsprechend solche und solche Artikel schreibt, werden sie noch besser!


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. September 2018)

Yay, kleine Gehäuse im Test! Das Meshify C Mini stand für mich eh schon als nächste PC-Behausung fest, aber mich freut dass es auch im Test so gut wegkommt


----------

